# NBD - Trek Procaliber 9.9 SL + Updates



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

First MTB purchase in 20 years...2019 Trek Procaliber 9.9 SL. RockShox SE carbon with Twistloc lockout, XX1 rear, X1 carbon cranks (34T), Garbaruk 10-52 cassette, XTR brakes, Magura Storm SL2 rotors, Stan's Podium SRD wheels, Thunder Burt 2.25s, Fox Transfer SL dropper with PNW Loam lever, Time Atac XC 8 pedals.









First ride impressions...Light, fast, and fun. Front tire will be replaced with a Racing Ray for a little more bite, but I was surprised with how well the Burts grip considering their minimal tread, and will leave the back until I burn it out. I'm on the fence about the Twistloc fork lockout, and it will probably get replaced with a knob on the fork crown. The BB and headset are both in need of replacement, and the brakes are rubbing a little (despite my multiple attempts at sorting them out). Stem length is good, but I'm not a fan of how 30mm of spacers under a -13 stem looks. A new stem is on the way. Once everything is dialed in, it's going to be pretty much my dream bike, and an excellent machine for the kind of riding I do.

World Cup level bike. Solo Cup motor.


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Eric F said:


> World Cup level bike. Solo Cup motor.


It's a good club to be in!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Changes made...BB, headset, rear CL-6B adapter, front tire, stem, seat.

I sought professional help on replacing the BB, and the shop also discovered that the rear CL-6B adapter was causing significant drag on the rear hub. What I thought was a brake issue, wasn't. Going with a Shimano adapter solved the problem.

I replaced the front T-Burt with a Racing Ray, and I like it a lot. The T-Burt in the rear is better than expected overall, but I'm finding it short on traction for punchy climbs when conditions are a little loose. It may get replaced in the not-so-distant future.

The current cranks are 170s. I'm finding that I miss the torque of 175s for low-speed grunt situations, so I will likely be making that swap as well.

I'm still debating about the Twistloc fork lockout. It works backwards from what is intuitive (twist to unlock), and I've found myself accidentally hitting the lock button a couple of times. 

Otherwise, this thing is just what I needed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

But it has gears. Sposta be singlespeed... Come on, Eric!!! 😊


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Eric F said:


> Changes made...BB, headset, rear CL-6B adapter, front tire, stem, seat.
> 
> I sought professional help on replacing the BB, and the shop also discovered that the rear CL-6B adapter was causing significant drag on the rear hub. What I thought was a brake issue, wasn't. Going with a Shimano adapter solved the problem.
> 
> ...


Mind if I ask how much you picked this up for?

I’m looking at a 2018 9.9 RSL for local short course racing, and trying to get a feel for what the market is like before I make an offer. Seeing previously sold bikes on PB for pretty good deals, but the bike market is still odd in the wake of shortages.

I have definitely found that Procalibers don’t carry the same premium as Epic HTs, which is what I was originally looking for!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> But it has gears. Sposta be singlespeed... Come on, Eric!!! 😊


I still haz my singlespeed, and I’m not ruling out the possibility that this one might end up a 1-speed automatic at some point in the future. At the moment, I’m slower on this bike than my old SS on Strava climbing segments, but that’s more to do with a significant drop in fitness over the last few months. Both bikes are close in weight (the big one is a bit lighter).


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

DETarch said:


> Mind if I ask how much you picked this up for?
> 
> I’m looking at a 2018 9.9 RSL for local short course racing, and trying to get a feel for what the market is like before I make an offer. Seeing previously sold bikes on PB for pretty good deals, but the bike market is still odd in the wake of shortages.
> 
> I have definitely found that Procalibers don’t carry the same premium as Epic HTs, which is what I was originally looking for!


I paid $4k on eBay. It might not have been the best deal ever, but there are both emotional and practical matters that went into my decision to pull the trigger. I’m very happy with it.

From what I have seen 2018 and 2019 frames were the same. 2018 RSL = 2019 SL.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> I still haz my SS. I’m not ruling out the possibility that this one might end up a 1-speed automatic at some point in the future. At the moment, I’m slower on this bike than my old SS, but that’s more to do with a significant drop in fitness over the last few months. Both bikes are close in weight.



Your fitness is on your bedroom floor, right where you left it! 😉 
Hadta razz ya, Eric!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Your fitness is on your bedroom floor, right where you left it! 😉
> Hadta razz ya, Eric!


My fitness has an inverse relationship with the amount of time I spend in a folding chair, watching my daughter kick ass on a softball field. At the end of this month, everything changes. After a 10-year-long journey, softball is done. At the end of Sept, my daughter heads off to college. I’m going to have a lot more time for things….like riding all my bikes.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Eric F said:


> I paid $4k on eBay. It might not have been the best deal ever, but there are both emotional and practical matters that went into my decision to pull the trigger. I’m very happy with it.
> 
> From what I have seen 2018 and 2019 frames were the same. 2018 RSL = 2019 SL.


Thanks for the info. One I'm looking at is slightly less, but in that ballpark. 

Similarly, it's a much more capable bike than I'll be able to take advantage of in my local weeknight XC series given my fitness, but I like how light hardtails feel for short course/lap races. So I've done the mental gymnastics to justify it to myself 

Hope you're enjoying yours with the tweaks you've made so far!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

You may find the Conti RaceKing or Pirelli Scorpion XC H of interest as a rear tire.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

DETarch said:


> Thanks for the info. One I'm looking at is slightly less, but in that ballpark.
> 
> Similarly, it's a much more capable bike than I'll be able to take advantage of in my local weeknight XC series given my fitness, but I like how light hardtails feel for short course/lap races. So I've done the mental gymnastics to justify it to myself
> 
> Hope you're enjoying yours with the tweaks you've made so far!


Oh, this bike is WAY above my fitness level, and at my age, I’m not likely to get there. That said, I’ve been riding bikes long enough to appreciate the difference between “good” and “excellent” gear. This is pretty much a current version of the bike I always wanted when I was a racer boy. My newest road bike (2018 Storck F.3) falls into the same category.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Funoutside said:


> You may find the Conti RaceKing or Pirelli Scorpion XC H of interest as a rear tire.


I have a Racing Ralph on my bench, patiently waiting. I am interested in both the Conti and Pirelli tires, though.


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Eric F said:


> Oh, this bike is WAY above my fitness level, and at my age, I’m not likely to get there. That said, I’ve been riding bikes long enough to appreciate the difference between “good” and “excellent” gear. This is pretty much a current version of the bike I always wanted when I was a racer boy. My newest road bike (2018 Storck F.3) falls into the same category.


Lol, I've never allowed my ability limit my level of bike . Life's too short to ride crap bikes!

FWIW I had Pirelli XC H on both ends of the Procal I had.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Cardy George said:


> Lol, I've never allowed my ability limit my level of bike . Life's too short to ride crap bikes!
> 
> FWIW I had Pirelli XC H on both ends of the Procal I had.


20-ish years ago, I had a sticker on my bike tool box..."Friends Don't Let Friends Ride Junk".

I'm 30 lbs over my former race weight, so a light bike is kind of spoiled by my fat ass, but I still love the feeling of riding a light bike.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Added a few blue bits from Wolf Tooth for a little contrast...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Love that rear brake mount! Tucked in, outta thee way and spreads load over two members, nice detail.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Eric F said:


> The current cranks are 170s. I'm finding that I miss the torque of 175s for low-speed grunt situations, so I will likely be making that swap as well.


I found a decent deal on a set of XX1 175mm cranks, and swapped out the 170s. Yep. That's it. The "right" feeling I was looking for.

From the beginning, I've been sorting out maintenance issues from the previous-owner's inattention, and other misc. pesky items. A big one has been grinding and creaking noises. BB replacement solved the grinding, lubing the spoke nipples on the rear wheel helped some of the creaking, but some still persists. Shimano Micro Spline rear hubs are notoriously noisy, but there is a fix. After yesterday's ride, I pulled apart the freehub and greased where they say to grease to resolve the issue. We shall see how it goes.

I strongly dislike the Twistlock fork lockout remote. The button to activate the lockout gets bumped way too easy. I want to replace the damper cap with a lever/knob on the cap, and eliminate the remote completely. If I can't do that, I'll probably go to a Bontrager Droplock dual-lever thingy to actuate the lockout and dropper post. Unfortunately, this would replace the PNW Loam dropper lever I currently have, which I really like.

I like the current ESI foam grips out on the trail, but they seem to be really fragile, and a small nick is becoming a growing split. When I ditch the Twistlock, new grips will come, too.

Despite the little issues, this bike is truly a joy to ride, and I'm getting more comfortable with how it handles. It's getting very close to being perfect.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric, sounds like you have a handle on it! 
Grips, I have been using ODI Longneck which are a mushroom with lock on. They do seem to hold up reasonably.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Eric, sounds like you have a handle on it!
> Grips, I have been using ODI Longneck which are a mushroom with lock on. They do seem to hold up reasonably.


Thanks. I have PNWs on my SS. I like them pretty well and might go that way again.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> Thanks. I have PNWs on my SS. I like them pretty well and might go that way again.


Should do! 

Bike does look inviting for a pedal down a singletrack in the forest where air conditioned riding takes place on a toasty day. That red is very nice looking.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Should do!
> 
> Bike does look inviting for a pedal down a singletrack in the forest where air conditioned riding takes place on a toasty day. That red is very nice looking.


Being that I value my personal structural integrity a lot more than I used to 20 years ago, I tend not to ride a lot of trails with a high level of chunk and/or big rocky drop-offs. My favorites are tight and twisty with short ups and downs. This bike is proving to be excellent for my needs. My 26er SS is more maneuverable, but this one responds with more enthusiasm when I put down some power.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> Being that I value my personal structural integrity a lot more than I used to 20 years ago, I tend not to ride a lot of trails with a high level of chunk and/or big rocky drop-offs. My favorites are tight and twisty with short ups and downs. This bike is proving to be excellent for my needs. My 26er SS is more maneuverable, but this one responds with more enthusiasm when I put down some power.


Completely understand. We just don't mend like we used to. 
I am coming up on 3 months since cancer treatment concluded and a side affect from threatment is tendon stress and tears are easy to come by. Working my way back to
the groove.

Treat my Middlechild very well these days! Nearby, there is a nice singletrack with loads of turns, punchy climbs, descents and some nice features that don't over do it. Been jonesin that for a while now.

Your bike is looking you over for cracks and dings from the last ride, Eric!!


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> Completely understand. We just don't mend like we used to.
> I am coming up on 3 months since cancer treatment concluded and a side affect from threatment is tendon stress and tears are easy to come by. Working my way back to
> the groove.
> 
> ...


Wishing you a quick return to strength and fitness.

Also #fuckcancer


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> Wishing you a quick return to strength and fitness.
> 
> Also #fuckcancer


Thankya, Eric! Been a landfill fire of a year. I'll say this, I woulda rather had a case of COOTIES 19 or 27, damn, I lost count...
Thankfully, my bikes are great at therapy. Mental and physical, they must be PhD's or sompin. 

When I see a fella like you taking on these bike projects, I greatly appreciate it cause there is some damn fine hardware that deserves 
some love! And very cool bikes are out rippin the dirt and making little dust storms. The half blue, half white SS is an awesome example.
Thanks for sharing these and their story.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Eric F said:


> I strongly dislike the Twistlock fork lockout remote. The button to activate the lockout gets bumped way too easy. I want to replace the damper cap with a lever/knob on the cap, and eliminate the remote completely. If I can't do that, I'll probably go to a Bontrager Droplock dual-lever thingy to actuate the lockout and dropper post. Unfortunately, this would replace the PNW Loam dropper lever I currently have, which I really like.


Apparently, I can’t replace just the damper cap to remove lockout remote. I would have to replace the whole damper assembly, which is a $400 item. Nope. I replaced the TwistLoc remote with a $10 Amazon option. In the shop, it seems like a way better solution for me. The symbol on the button and lever is backwards from their action, but the red button (lock) being out of the way of being accidentally bumped when using the dropper lever is what I need. This will get trail-tested this weekend.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Updates…

A 2.25 Racing Ralph has replaced the 2.1 Thunder Burt on the rear. The T-Burt was light and fast AF when things are tight and smooth, but I like the Ralph better overall for the terrain I ride.

I’m still on the fence about stem length and drop, and have switched back and forth a few times. A 90/-13 is better for some things. A 80/-8 is better for others. At the moment, it’s a Race Face Aeffect 80/-8.

Rotors and 6B adapters have been replaced with Galfer Wave CL rotors mostly just to simplify the parts involved. A few meaningless grams were shaved, too.

Derailleur pulleys replaced with blue-bling JRC pulleys. No performance upgrade claims. However, they seem to not collect gunk as fast, and clean up easier, compared to the the stock plastic pulleys.

Another blue-bling item is a Cane Creek preload adjuster for the cranks. Theoretically, it’s a durability upgrade over the plastic SRAM adjuster.

The steerer tube has been trimmed for full stem slam, with just enough above the stem for the computer mount. I’m really not concerned about what someone else who owns this bike might want in the future. I’m making this bike as perfect for me as I can.

Other than sorting out the stem, I think I’m done with changing parts…for now 🤣


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

But what are all those things on the rear wheel and frame?


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

BansheeRune said:


> But what are all those things on the rear wheel and frame?


Those are called “gears”. I find them useful, on occasion.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Eric F said:


> Those are called “gears”. I find them useful, on occasion.


yonly need one so you done hafta carry all the extra stuff about, Eric. Saves fuel if ya done hafta cart a buncha stuff all the time! 😁


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Eric F said:


> Apparently, I can’t replace just the damper cap to remove lockout remote. I would have to replace the whole damper assembly, which is a $400 item. Nope. I replaced the TwistLoc remote with a $10 Amazon option. In the shop, it seems like a way better solution for me. The symbol on the button and lever is backwards from their action, but the red button (lock) being out of the way of being accidentally bumped when using the dropper lever is what I need. This will get trail-tested this weekend.
> View attachment 1992629


I've been using this dropper/lockout remote combination for a little while now. It's been excellent. Both levers do exactly what I need, when I need them, with no accidents - reliable and predictable.


----------

